# Why do you play video games?



## Xenke (Apr 10, 2011)

Simple question, why do you play video games?

Do you play them to have fun?

Do you play them simply to win?

Or does it depend on the game? Like how you might play Bayonetta for fun, but you play Marvel vs Capcom just to win.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 10, 2011)

I play games to make up stories in my mind about them, and I like games that you can create characters then I can make an entire story for them.
Also for fun and such, never to win though.


----------



## Takun (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm pretty competitive.  I used to get really mad when I was young at games and I'd get in trouble |3


----------



## Xenke (Apr 10, 2011)

Takun said:


> I'm pretty competitive.  I used to get really mad when I was young at games and I'd get in trouble |3


 
I only get mad when I lose to in-game gambling.

Hence why I think I should avoid Vegas...


----------



## Yoshiya (Apr 10, 2011)

I suspect it used to be a form of escapism. Now it's just 'cause I find playing games with other people fun.
Whee.


----------



## Rouz (Apr 10, 2011)

Variety of reasons

Fun and competition-Call of Duty

Thinking-Starcraft, SIN:SE

Story-I really think its the next step of story telling. Mass Effect


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2011)

For winning, for the glory of the red team cause
*music starts and red flag behind me*
"My eyes have seen the redness of the flapping flag,
we tramplin out the blue,
even their base in Coag.
We have loosed to spartan laser blasts, and once with a energy sword
and now they must respawn!
Glory glory to the red team, glory glory to the red team.
Glory glory to the red team,
the red team marches on!-"


----------



## Garfang (Apr 10, 2011)

I play for fun mostly and for stories and adventures!. I love playing adventures RPG games where you have your character and travel in unknown places and make change the world around you (Risen, Mass Effect) also i love playing games with cinematic feeling to them (Metro 2033, Mass Effect, Crysis 2) etc For me its like reading a book but interactive


----------



## Olaunn (Apr 10, 2011)

I play for the fun of it.


----------



## israfur (Apr 10, 2011)

Because of story-line and character development. 
I mean you can get that from a book too, but playing a game is just more fun for me.
And also because Okami is my fav game evar. :3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 10, 2011)

When I was little, I used to raeg at games quite a bit. >_> Nowadays, I only ever really play games with two steam buddies I've had for a long time. We all buy games together and play for fun. While we all like to try hard and win and we do indeed like winning, we end up losing and just think about how fun the game was and how we had fun trying and well, try again! But yeah, I think it really depends. Shut up, Xenke. :V


----------



## Flatline (Apr 10, 2011)

Winning feels good, but it's not really why I play video games, I just want to have fun. I hate when some elitist fuck joins and goes "o noez my stats u suck noobs", so I only play with friends most of the time.
I prefer single player games anyway.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 10, 2011)

Escapism...


----------



## Garfang (Apr 10, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> Winning feels good, but it's not really why I play video games, I just want to have fun. I hate when some elitist fuck joins and goes "o noez my stats u suck noobs", so I only play with friends most of the time.
> I prefer single player games anyway.


 
Winning feels good indeed... but it makes me crazy.. and i am starting to get angry and brake things.. Thats why i don't play games like that anymore ^^ , I prefer single player or Co op Games that you can sit with your friends and have fun


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 10, 2011)

I play in order to spend time in an enjoyable way. Either by seeing realistic visuals, shitting bricks, or grinding for hours blindly.

I endorse Bayonetta.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 10, 2011)

Releasing tension by blowing the everloving shit out of things
Having fun
Making things
A way to keep in touch with friends
Escapism
Porn


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 10, 2011)

I play Tetris when I'm pissed off. 
I play Tetris a lot. It has kept me from stabbing dozens of people.

I collect old MS-DOS/Macintosh games, because I like SimCity over Black Ops.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Apr 10, 2011)

Both.


----------



## Jw (Apr 10, 2011)

I play for the challenge. I go for the hardest setting pretty often, cause it requires me to think a bit before I get my arm taken off by a madman with a machine gun. I will use strategy pretty hard, as long as the AI allows me to do so (i.e. can't see/shoot through walls). 

Example: Uncharted 2: slink up behind an RPG soldier, stealthkill him, grab the weapon, slink away, find alleyway, get a line of sight, take out jeep +5 soldiers, retreat around corner and pick up assault rifle, then take them out as the enemies funnel into the alleyway.

 I feel kind of cheap if I play on easy, so I gun for the challenges. I have ragequit a few times though, but I used to be considerably worse. Multiplayer I don't ragequit, I'll usually play another round and then quit or at least finish the round I'm on.


----------



## BRN (Apr 10, 2011)

For the soundtrack.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Apr 10, 2011)

I play to have fun. If it's not fun I better be getting something else out of it.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 10, 2011)

Fun is the purpose of any video game (that isn't a terrible horrible piece of crap).  If you're not having fun while playing a video game (and the condition persists for more than 4 hours) you're either doing it wrong or you're playing a bad game.

EDIT: Playing a game that simply is not a good fit for you falls under the "doing it wrong" category.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 10, 2011)

SIX said:


> For the soundtrack.


 
That's like eating soup just because you like the sound it makes.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 10, 2011)

because they are fun and because they are a good way to waste some time and relax^^


----------



## Maisuki (Apr 10, 2011)

Where's the option for "I have too much free time on my hands so I get bored?"


----------



## Tycho (Apr 10, 2011)

Grycho said:


> That's like eating soup just because you like the sound it makes.


 
*sluuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrp*
*sluuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrp*


----------



## BRN (Apr 10, 2011)

Grycho said:


> That's like eating soup just because you like the sound it makes.


 
You're kidding me. A game would be nothing without its soundtrack.


----------



## DatapawWolf (Apr 10, 2011)

I think I'm way more competitive than I should be. But I try to play for fun. :/ If things go terribly wrong, like in Black Ops on Live, I usually start releasing expletives to noone in particular.
Like father like son. ><


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 10, 2011)

SIX said:


> You're kidding me. A game would be nothing without its soundtrack.


 
You can listen to the soundtrack without playing the game though.


----------



## RLR (Apr 10, 2011)

If my reason to play videogames was to win, then I would've quit years ago. I typically suck at them, but I still play Call of Duty with my cousin even though I've lost every match with him. I play for fun.


----------



## BRN (Apr 10, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> You can listen to the soundtrack without playing the game though.


 
Often do~

The game also gives the soundtrack context, though. MGS3's "Encounter" is a lot better if you're inches from getting a Game Over on European Extreme.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 10, 2011)

I play video games because I am a man child who is incapable of going out into the world and has to talk to strangers over a headset while pretending to be an adorable animal.



Tycho said:


> *sluuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrp*
> *sluuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrp*



Unnnnf oh baby.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 10, 2011)

SIX said:


> You're kidding me. A game would be nothing without its soundtrack.


 
hi I'm one of the best games ever made and I'd beg to differ with you on that


----------



## LDAxe (Apr 10, 2011)

I play video games for fun, it just so happens winning is fun as well.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 10, 2011)

For fun and escapism. I don't take it seriously like most people in my age group.


----------



## Don (Apr 10, 2011)

It depends on what game I'm playing really. I play RTS's and RPGs for fun and in a very 'laid-back' style. Shooter games are really the only genre that I'm competitive in.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 10, 2011)

I play them just to have fun and pass time by. But I used to play Super Smash Bros. Brawl competitively.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 10, 2011)

Tycho said:


> hi I'm one of the best games ever made and I'd beg to differ with you on that


 
That's not Bayonetta.

You lied to me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2011)

Two reasons I play video games-
1)To shutout the opponent and humiliate him.
2)To collect every last achievement and collectable and object, etc.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't give a shit about competitiveness.
I just play to amuse myself.

Also, to be artistically inspired, because a lot of games have fueled me with new ideas.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 10, 2011)

I play them for fun. I will replay them even if I have beaten them multiple times already.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 10, 2011)

Because it's fun to humiliate people.
Nothing is more amusing then picking off opponent after opponent with clean headshots.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 10, 2011)

I am an art connoisseur and video games are my primary medium of collection.


----------



## Azure (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't play them much anymore, or at least co op style games, but when I do, it's just for dicks. I don't care what happens, as long as it's fun.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 10, 2011)

Having fun is what it's about, but winning is usually fun and losing usually isn't. It all depends who you're playing with and what you're playing, though.


----------



## Vukasin (Apr 10, 2011)

I play for fun... I'm not competitive at all really...

When I play games online I usually get my ass kicked. I'm never at the bottom of the team, but I'm not at the top very often. I might have a few good games and be top of the team, but usually I'm somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Azure (Apr 10, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Having fun is what it's about, but winning is usually fun and losing usually isn't. It all depends who you're playing with and what you're playing, though.


You can grief people and still lose. That's all I do in Little Big Planet, throw my friends into the fire, or under logs. Then I die because I suck.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 10, 2011)

I play for fun. Prefer to play with people I know rather than with random people online when playing multiplayer.

I hardly ever play video games though.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 10, 2011)

Azure said:


> You can grief people and still lose. That's all I do in Little Big Planet, throw my friends into the fire, or under logs. Then I die because I suck.


 Hahaha, awesome. 

You have PS3?


----------



## Azure (Apr 10, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Hahaha, awesome.
> 
> You have PS3?


Nope. I gotta SNES though.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 10, 2011)

Azure said:


> Nope. I gotta SNES though.


 I am so jealous.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 10, 2011)

1. Like stories, but more visual/audio and interactive.

2. Light competition when I don't feel like getting off my ass.


----------



## Kiva19 (Apr 10, 2011)

I play for fun, but many times...my "fun" is intimately linked with me "winning". Of course, I don't have to DESTROY the competition. I just like to have an equal balance of winning and losing at the least. For example...it's extremely irritating when you constantly get killed without ever getting a kill yourself. The fun is significantly diminished. 

I do get a little too raegy at times...but, it's so hard to control it. Fortunately I've become smart and I kept my old, broken controller to bash instead of messing up my new one. It works out rather nicely. I'll vote for fun though


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 10, 2011)

I tend to only like games where I care about the characters, and there's an actual lengthly story.
I like playing to explore the worlds and characters within them.

I guess I don't care about "winning", because I don't care for MINDLESS SHOOTAN games, 'cept for TF2. And even then, I prefer a long match where my team actually tries to work together. If my team start exploiting glitches, I'll change sides, even if we can't win.

I'm not impressed when people assume you play games because you have nothing else to do. As if watching popular TV etc. is a better use of my free time. :\


----------



## Querk (Apr 10, 2011)

Mostly play for fun I guess. But if It's a game I consider myself good at, then man I have to win. Like, if I normally play a game well then I just don't see how I could lose. So when I start losing then it's suddenly a bunch of "dammit, god dammit dammit"s all over the place. That's when I get really competitive. If it's a game I'm just playing for fun or suck at, I don't really care if I lose or get steamrolled or whatever.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Apr 10, 2011)

I have less time these days to blow through a game from start to finish. Winning's part of it, if for nothing else than to see the rest of the areas of the game while getting the satisfaction of earning entry to those areas (like when I forced my way through Silent Hill 2 or Half-Life 1). And I discovered when playing Sly 2 that there's an intoxicating feeling of fun to completing various objectives. ...then there was the Canada mission of episode 6 of Sly 2, and I never wanted to leave that area. That's when play-to-win changed to play-for-fun, making me not wanting to complete the game. I eventually did, took ages though.

But more often I prefer to play for the fun of it. Something I can get in and out of quickly, something where it's fun to play any part of it. This is why Road Rash 64, Zombies Ate My Neighbors, Tetrisphere, Blast Corps, and several others I forget right now are high on my list. Because let's face it, once you get to the later stages of a game, fun from difficulty starts to turn into frustration, and I don't want to deal with that.


----------



## Seas (Apr 10, 2011)

I play games primarily for fun. Also the creative and social aspect (playing with friends or a good group I get to know in-game).
Doing sucessfully is more fun than repeated failure, so, the third one applies to me most.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2011)

The only thing I am addicted to right now is WINNING.


----------



## Kiva19 (Apr 10, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> The only thing I am addicted to right now is WINNING.



You must be going through some pretty intense withdrawal symptoms then. :V


----------



## Wreth (Apr 10, 2011)

I defenitely do play games for fun. However, in multiplayer games, I do get annoyed when people aren't playing the roles of their class and helping other people. Like a medic not healing, or an engineer not fixing vehicles and such.


----------



## Kiva19 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wreth said:


> I defenitely do play games for fun. However, in multiplayer games, I do get annoyed when people aren't playing the roles of their class and helping other people. Like a medic not healing, or an engineer not fixing vehicles and such.



Definitely this! 

Though in addition, I have to say I HATE when I am playing an objective based mode, such as Rush in Battlefield: Bad Company 2, and the fucking snipers won't defend our objectives! The freaking charge will be planted, they'll be 5 feet away...but they won't disarm it. They prefer to sit there and shoot at meaningless enemy troops so they can say: "Look how many killz I got?! I'm so 1337!" 

Just -_-!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 10, 2011)

Kiva19 said:


> You must be going through some pretty intense withdrawal symptoms then. :V


 I'm surprised my face didn't melt off and I explode


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 11, 2011)

"Having fun is key"

Goofing off is great.


----------



## Citrakayah (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't, but that rare occasion I do is because I find great joy in killing other people online. Their anger fuels me.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 11, 2011)

I pick one game to master competitively and I play everything else casually and comically.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 11, 2011)

I never take any game seriously, i just go crazy and try to have some fun and kill some time.
But sometimes my clan forces me to take this seriously. That is boring.


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Apr 11, 2011)

I mostly play for pure enjoyment. the last time I played competively in any game was when I was like 11


----------



## Dawnwind Lazuli (Apr 11, 2011)

Escapism.

Also 100% completion is important to me when I play games. PSN games I go for PLatinum, once I get my new router, I'm gonna be going for a complete pokedex


----------



## Zyden (Apr 11, 2011)

Beacause it's too hot to go outside.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 11, 2011)

Wreth said:


> I defenitely do play games for fun. However, in multiplayer games, I do get annoyed when people aren't playing the roles of their class and helping other people. Like a medic not healing, or an engineer not fixing vehicles and such.



I love when you see the odd TF2 Sniper running about in the underground intel room, trying to contribute in some way.


----------



## Leon (Apr 11, 2011)

To kill time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 11, 2011)

Wreth said:


> I defenitely do play games for fun. However, in multiplayer games, I do get annoyed when people aren't playing the roles of their class and helping other people. Like a medic not healing, or an engineer not fixing vehicles and such.


 
This so hard. When I see players in Killing Floor not making a co-operative effort, doing very stupid things (such as pissing off fleshpounds with their peashooters), bragging about their kills, self-healing, using exploits, hoarding "dosh" or joining maximum difficulty servers with a crappy perk level which causes the game to become harder in all respects and when asked kindly to leave and play on a slightly lower difficulty go "lol im gud at mw2 so im gud at this lol".

>:[

I'm such an elitist. :V


----------



## Plantar (Apr 11, 2011)

To kill time. I've got a lot of time to kill...


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2011)

Gibby said:


> This so hard. When I see players in Killing Floor not making a co-operative effort, doing very stupid things (such as pissing off fleshpounds with their peashooters), bragging about their kills, self-healing, using exploits, hoarding "dosh" or joining maximum difficulty servers with a crappy perk level which causes the game to become harder in all respects and when asked kindly to leave and play on a slightly lower difficulty go "lol im gud at mw2 so im gud at this lol".
> 
> >:[
> 
> I'm such an elitist. :V



brb playing as a level 6 medic and then running around with a katana on my own :3c


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

For pure fun. I am a casual gamer, first and foremost. My reflexes are too terrible to play things that require it, anADSFJSDNMWDVSDNVSDJ LK YOUR AVATAR MOVED FUCK


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 11, 2011)

Skift said:


> For pure fun. I am a casual gamer, first and foremost. My reflexes are too terrible to play things that require it, anADSFJSDNMWDVSDNVSDJ LK YOUR AVATAR MOVED FUCK


 
*adds another notch* :3


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2011)

For fun.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 11, 2011)

I forgot it did that ;~;

Um, yeah, where was I...I'm too jumpy to play scary games, too easily frustrated to play intense team-based multiplayer, and too lazy to spend time grinding in RPGs. There's not a whole lot of games I'm actually good at.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Apr 11, 2011)

I just like playing games. although I play when I get bored.


----------



## Carnie (Apr 11, 2011)

All I do is win win win no matter what~

I play because I have fun winning though. So both?
I tend to RAEG when I'm not winning.


----------



## Zanzi (Apr 11, 2011)

For fun and escapism.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 11, 2011)

Smugmeister said:


> Because it's fun to humiliate people.
> Nothing is more amusing then picking off opponent after opponent with clean headshots.


 
Especially in the games where their heads blow clean off when you snipe them.



EggCarton said:


> I tend to RAEG when I'm not winning.


 
You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Blutide (Apr 11, 2011)

Having fun is key, and its a good de-stressing tool. 

Its a good thing.


----------



## ~secret~ (Apr 11, 2011)

For fun with my friends. Haven't played with anyone in ages though.


----------



## Pbjam (Apr 11, 2011)

-For fun
-To see how imaginative people are when creating games
-Love to beat up other people's creations (Monster Hunter )
-To show off to other people online how skilled I can be at the game
-To gain a reputation of sorts


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Apr 11, 2011)

Depends, I like games like starfox or half-life because I want to hear the story. I also like games like Left 4 Dead because I get to do things I could otherwise never do. 
They're also a very effective time waster.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 11, 2011)

If it's multiplayer, I need to fucking win or I get violent.  Unfortunately, my best friend is the same way.  Our games don't end pretty.

Unless I'm drunk.  Then I just like to blow things up.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 11, 2011)

I play because they are fun and a way to socialize


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm starting to hate games. It's all just first person shooters now.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Apr 12, 2011)

Nylak said:


> Unless I'm drunk.  Then I just like to blow things up.


 
Wow, you have to be drunk to enjoy that? That's all I do in minecraft. Cheat myself a thousand or so TNT, dig to the adminium, work my way back up with TNT, light it off, and run for the hills (and watch for the resulting crater).


----------



## Spatel (Apr 12, 2011)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I'm starting to hate games. It's all just first person shooters now.


 
Nah man Fighters. Play Fighters.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 12, 2011)

man i am such a pussy

i tried playing half life 2 and freaked out the instant something bad happened >.>


----------



## Tycho (Apr 12, 2011)

Skift said:


> man i am such a pussy
> 
> i tried playing half life 2 and freaked out the instant something bad happened >.>


 
Hahahaha, you'd LOVE Ravenholm.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 12, 2011)

Nylak said:


> Unless I'm drunk.  Then I just like to blow things up.


 
I just realised that pretty much all of the times that I've won a game of Killing Floor or Left 4 Dead, I'm drunk. ._. Playing sober is bad for me.


----------



## Phirae (Apr 12, 2011)

The only reason I play online FPSs is because some people deserve to get shot. 
Repeatedly.

As for every other game, it's a way to relax, I guess xP


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 12, 2011)

It depends on the game.

Survival/action horror- I love the story behind them, and evem the stories behind the production of said games. Also, punching and stomping the shit out of Necromorphs is just so satisfying.

RPG- I love the music

Any other game- I play for fun.

I hate online (unless it's co-op), because I suck utter balls. I got destroyed in RE5 versus by some guy in brazil FIVE TIMES IN A ROW with absolutely no improvement. ;^; Just 15 minutes of "WESKERRRRRRR!"


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 12, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Hahahaha, you'd LOVE Ravenholm.


 
Lobar told me not to go there, do you two know something I don't? ;~;

Also i'm less scared now because developer console c:


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 18, 2011)

Where else am I going to meet up with lonely, available teenagers? :3c


----------



## Xenke (Apr 18, 2011)

This poll made me happy, I have faith in gamers.

Except those pussy-ass bitches that think that a "good" story always takes precedent over a good game. IF YOU WANTED A STORY, READ A FUCKING BOOK.


----------



## sek-x... (Apr 18, 2011)

because pokemon and conker were my addiction before cigarettes :l


----------



## RagnarokChu (Apr 18, 2011)

Addiction ;V


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 18, 2011)

I might buy Portal 2 because it mixes what I love:
Robots, Puzzles, And First-Person Shooters.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 18, 2011)

I admit that sometimes I fall under the "Winning is everything" approach, but usually play for fun.


----------



## Renaldo (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a very much craze of playing games and I play them for having fun..!!


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 19, 2011)

It depends on the game.
For example, you can't "win" at the sims.
But you definitely can win at a FPS.

Usually, if there's competition or an end game I'll try to beat it.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 19, 2011)

They told me it was the final fantasy.

They lied.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 19, 2011)

Xenke said:


> This poll made me happy, I have faith in gamers.
> 
> Except those pussy-ass bitches that think that a "good" story always takes precedent over a good game. IF YOU WANTED A STORY, READ A FUCKING BOOK.


 
Oh god, this so much. Doom got along fine with virtually no story whatsoever, it was all about gameplay. Nowadays, ID software and other giant companies that aren't doing so already have decided that gamers prefer story and graphics over complexity and challenge.

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Flatline (Apr 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Oh god, this so much. Doom got along fine with virtually no story whatsoever, it was all about gameplay. Nowadays, ID software and other giant companies that aren't doing so already have decided that gamers prefer story and graphics over complexity and challenge.
> 
> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUU-


 
I prefer story over challenge. Sue me.
I don't care about the graphics though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 19, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> I prefer story over challenge. Sue me.
> I don't care about the graphics though.


 
story + challenge = win. That way, it can sell to pretty much anyone.

Under no circumstance should it be only one of the two. That way, you've got a half-baked game.


----------



## Flatline (Apr 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> story + challenge = win. That way, it can sell to pretty much anyone.


 
I don't have a problem with challenge if it doesn't make the game ridiculously hard. If a game has good story then I'm usually more interested in it than getting assraped every five seconds.
If I want to rage then I play Super Meat Boy.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 19, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> I don't have a problem with challenge if it doesn't make the game ridiculously hard. If a game has good story then I'm usually more interested in it than getting assraped every five seconds.
> If I want to rage then I play Super Meat Boy.


 
Well I'd say ridiculously hard games are bad. Me, I just love to have a game that makes me feel helpless and at a loss yet still give me the room to wiggle free and win provided that I just think a bit and give my efforts as opposed to e.g. CoD and its clones whose solo play modes literally play themselves. I enjoy complexity and the feeling of being doomed in a game, but I don't want to be completely doomed and buttraped without lube. But what I hate more is having my hand held in a game that a deaf monkey with downs can easily complete by itself. A story to a challenging game is a great bonus, but a story to a game that can do without you doing well (with the exception of stuff like Heavy Rain) is a waste of money and time, IMO.


----------



## Flatline (Apr 19, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Well I'd say ridiculously hard games are bad. Me, I just love to have a game that makes me feel helpless and at a loss yet still give me the room to wiggle free and win provided that I just think a bit and give my efforts as opposed to e.g. CoD and its clones whose solo play modes literally play themselves. I enjoy complexity and the feeling of being doomed in a game, but I don't want to be completely doomed and buttraped without lube. But what I hate more is having my hand held in a game that a deaf monkey with downs can easily complete by itself. A story to a challenging game is a great bonus, but a story to a game that can do without you doing well (with the exception of stuff like Heavy Rain) is a waste of money and time, IMO.



This is why I avoid games that have "cinematic" plastered all over their description.

Cinematic = Series of cutscenes with some interactive parts. It's not fun for 8-12 hours.


----------



## Roger23 (Jul 12, 2011)

Having fun is a key that's why I love to play games..!!!
Nowadays I have been playing Angry Birds Rio,Dragon Age 2 and Call of Duty Black Ops...!!


----------



## Cain (Jul 12, 2011)

Roger23 said:


> Having fun is a key that's why I love to play games..!!!
> Nowadays I have been playing Angry Birds Rio,Dragon Age 2 and Call of Duty Black Ops...!!


 
Please read the forum rules on *NOT* necro-ing threads.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 12, 2011)

Closing necro thread.


----------

